# هل يتعذب في القبر المؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص شخصي له?



## مسلم مهذب2 (8 مايو 2009)

هل يتعذب في القبر المؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص شخصي له?​


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2009)

بكل إختصار, لا
خلي في بالك, مصطلح عذاب القبر مصطلح إسلامي لا ينفع تطبيقه أو حشره في سؤال في المسيحيات


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 مايو 2009)

*مفيش بالمسيحية شي اسمه عذاب القبر*

*وهذه بدع وخزعبلات غير مقبولة*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (8 مايو 2009)

my rock قال:


> بكل إختصار, لا
> خلي في بالك, مصطلح عذاب القبر مصطلح إسلامي لا ينفع تطبيقه أو حشره في سؤال في المسيحيات



[center]تيب انا محتاج اعرف (لا) ليش اذكرى لي كلام
من الكتاب المقدس دااااا اول شىء 


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثانى شىء وما هو المصطلح الذى تعبره بيه 
فنحن نقول عذاب القبر ما هو المعنى عند 
حضراتكم الذى تصفون به غير عذاب القبر [/center]


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (8 مايو 2009)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *مفيش بالمسيحية شي اسمه عذاب القبر*
> 
> *وهذه بدع وخزعبلات غير مقبولة*





اول شىء انا ما شوفت رد للحضرك 
تانى شىء وزى ما قولت لماى روك 
ما هو الوصف الذين تعبرون بهى 
بمعنى عذاب القبر


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> [center]تيب انا محتاج اعرف (لا) ليش اذكرى لي كلام
> من الكتاب المقدس دااااا اول شىء
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا يوجد شئ إسمه عذاب القبر, و لا حتى أي شئ يوازي هذا المصطلح في الكتاب المقدس
كيف تريد أن أتي لك بدليل عن شئ غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟
عدم وجوده هو دليل كافي على سبب عدم إيماننا به

هذا من جهة, اما من جهة الإنسان المؤمن بالمسيح كرب و مخلص, فهو لا يدخل لأي عذاب بعد الموت.


----------



## fredyyy (8 مايو 2009)

لوقا : 16 

22 *فَمَاتَ* الْمِسْكِينُ *وَحَمَلَتْهُ* الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى *حِضْنِ* إِبْرَاهِيمَ. وَمَاتَ *الْغَنِيُّ* أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ 
23 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي *الْهَاوِيَةِ* وَهُوَ فِي *الْعَذَابِ* وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ *وَلِعَازَرَ* فِي *حِضْنِهِ* 
​ 


** أنظر ماذا قال أستفانوس أول شهداء المسيحية لقد رأى المسيح *

*فليس مع المسيح عذاب لا قبل الموت ولا أثناء الموت ولا بعد الموت *


​اعمال الرسل 7 : 56 
فَقَالَ: «هَا *أَنَا* *أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً* *وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ* قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». 
​
** أنظر ماذا يقول بولس الرسول *


​​فيلبي 1 : 23 
فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ: لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ *أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ* مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *
​** التقرير النهائي *
​رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 4 
وَرَأَيْتُ عُرُوشاً فَجَلَسُوا عَلَيْهَا، وَأُعْطُوا حُكْماً. وَرَأَيْتُ *نُفُوسَ* الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ *شَهَادَةِ يَسُوعَ* وَمِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ ....... *فَعَاشُوا وَمَلَكُوا* مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ. 
​


----------



## أَمَة (9 مايو 2009)

أخي مسلم مهذب

اكرر ما ذكره الاخوة انه لا يوجد في المسيحية عذاب القبر.
ولكن هذا الموقع بتكلم عن رأي المسيحية في عقيدة المسلم عن عذاب القبر.

http://islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode71/tabid/963/Default.aspx

لو شئت أن تهمل ردي واخترت الا تشاهد الرابط فلا حرج.

ليكن سلام المسيح ونعمته معك​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (9 مايو 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب الخروج بخلاصة لم نذكرها بردودنا*


----------



## Strident (9 مايو 2009)

لا يا عزيزي...
ليس هناك أي شيء عندنا اسمه عذاب القبر...

الجسد يموت و يتحلل و لا يشعر...إلى أن يقوم في اليوم الأخير، يوم القيامة...

العذاب الوحيد الموجود بعد الموت (إلى القيامة) هو عذاب أرواح الأشرار، التي تنتظر يوم القيامة و الدينونة بخوف و حزن و الأهم بيأس و انعدام أمل...فقد انتهت فرصتهم...

أما الأبرار فلا يتعذبون بل يذهبون إلى موضع الراحة، فردوس النعيم، الذي هو مكان انتظار...
"أعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا وقيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم واخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم (رؤ 6 11:9)

أرجو ألا تأخذ "ثياباً بيضاً" بمعناها الحرفي لأن في الفردوس الجميع أرواح...

إلى أن يقوم الجميع بأجسادهم و يدين الله كل واحد، فيذهب الصالحون إلى الحياة الأبدية و النعيم الأبدي (بأجسادهم أيضاً) و الأشرار  (بأجسادهم) إلى العذاب الأبدي في جهنم


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 مايو 2009)

اشكر كل الاخوه على هذه الافاده الرائعه التى لم يسبق لى معرفتها وفوجئت بها اليوم 
واشكر الاخ johnnie على رده ولكن انت تقول ان اللاشرار سوف يخلدون فى جهنم والابرار سيخلدون فى النعيم الابدى باجسامهم ايضا 
وسوالى ماهو حال الذين اختلطت حياتهم فنصفها شرا والنصف الاخر خيرا ؟
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (9 مايو 2009)

ممكن توضيح لمعنى كلامى 
الكل متساوين فى الاخر 
يعنى المؤمن الصالح داخل جنة الفردوس 
ووالفاسد داخل الفردوس على حسب كلامكم 
لن يوجد عذاب ولا حساب فى يوم القيامه​


----------



## fredyyy (9 مايو 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ......................​
> ووالفاسد داخل الفردوس على حسب كلامكم ​
> لن يوجد عذاب ولا حساب فى يوم القيامه​


 

*من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام *

*في المرة القادمة لابد من وضع إقتباس صاحب الكلام *


*كلا العبارتين خاطئ *


----------



## Strident (9 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكر كل الاخوه على هذه الافاده الرائعه التى لم يسبق لى معرفتها وفوجئت بها اليوم
> واشكر الاخ johnnie على رده ولكن انت تقول ان اللاشرار سوف يخلدون فى جهنم والابرار سيخلدون فى النعيم الابدى باجسامهم ايضا
> وسوالى ماهو حال الذين اختلطت حياتهم فنصفها شرا والنصف الاخر خيرا ؟
> وشكرا لكم جميعا



لا يمكن أن يجتمع النور و الظلمة في مكان واحد...هل رأيت قبلاً غرفة مظلمة و منيرة في نفس الوقت؟
لأنه (أية شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟!) (2كو 16: 14)

لا يوجد وسط يا عزيزي...
إما قلبك مع الله أو ليس معه...
إما أنه الأول في حياتك أو أنك مشغول بشيء أكثر منه...

و في الحياة الأبدية، إما أن تكون مع الله، أو لا تكون معه...





			
				مسلم مهذب2 قال:
			
		

> ممكن توضيح لمعنى كلام*ى*


؟؟



			
				مسلم مهذب2 قال:
			
		

> الكل متساوين فى الاخر
> يعنى المؤمن الصالح داخل جنة الفردوس
> ووالفاسد داخل الفردوس على حسب كلامكم
> لن يوجد عذاب ولا حساب فى يوم القيامه


أين وجدت هذا في كلام أي منا؟!اقرأ جيداً من فضلك!!

الفردوس: انتظار أرواح الأبرار، في راحة و نعيم منتظرين القيامة المجيدة و الحياة الأبدية الحقيقية مع الله

ملكوت الله: الحياة الأبدية، بعد قيامة الجسد، و تغلبه على الموت و الفساد و المرض و التعب...
إنها كل ما يطلبه كل مؤمن...الحياة مع الله "هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس"

الجحيم: انتظار أرواح الأشرار
جهنم: العذاب الأبدي بالنفس و الجسد الذين أخطآ معاً...و أخطر و أقسى شيء فيها هو الحرمان من الله، و انعدام أي أمل و اليأس الدائم من تغير الحال...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (9 مايو 2009)

اخى الكلام ليس مباشر انا استنتج 
هذا من تحليلكم وتعبيركم عن لن 
يوجد اى شىء اسمه عذاب 
فما هو العقاب الذى يتعاقب 
به الغير المؤمن​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 مايو 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اخى الكلام ليس مباشر انا استنتج​
> هذا من تحليلكم وتعبيركم عن لن
> يوجد اى شىء اسمه عذاب
> فما هو العقاب الذى يتعاقب
> ...


 
العقاب هياخدة يوم الدينونة مش في القبر !​


----------



## My Rock (9 مايو 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اخى الكلام ليس مباشر انا استنتج​
> هذا من تحليلكم وتعبيركم عن لن
> يوجد اى شىء اسمه عذاب
> فما هو العقاب الذى يتعاقب
> ...


 
إقرأ بصورة أفضل لتستنتج بصورة أصح
العقاب ليس في القبر, بل في يوم الدينونة, اليوم الذي سيدين فيه المسيح البشرية
فهمت؟


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 مايو 2009)

أمة قال:


> أخي مسلم مهذب
> 
> اكرر ما ذكره الاخوة انه لا يوجد في المسيحية عذاب القبر.
> ولكن هذا الموقع بتكلم عن رأي المسيحية في عقيدة المسلم عن عذاب القبر.
> ...



اشكرك بشده اختى امه 
فهذه دائما مشاركتك فى الصميم واشكرك اكثر على هذا الرابط الرئع 
الرب يخليك لنا


----------



## Strident (10 مايو 2009)

الأخ مسلم مهذب2:

كيف أصلاً بعد أن يتحلل الجسم و يتعفن يشعر بأي شيء؟ لقد ماااات...
لا أعرف كيف استنتجت من كلام أي منا انه لا يوجد أي عقاب؟

العذاب ليس في القبر...بل في جهنم...و بالجسد أيضاً بعد القيامة، فالجسد شارك في الخطية و يتحمل النتيجة مع الروح!!

و الروح أيضاً في الجحيم قبل القيامة...تتعذب و تندم لأنها أضاعت فرصتها، منتظرة بكل خوف يوم القيامة حيث 
تفتضح آثامها و شرورها و عدم توبتها (دي أهم حاجة في الموضوع)

يعني باختصار:

العذاب في الجحيم للروح، و هو مثل انتظار المتهم الذي يعرف أنه أُمسك و انكشف و انتهى أمره و حُكم عليه...و   ينتظر تنفيذ الحكم...

جهنم: العذاب الأبدي، للإنسان بجسده و روحه...ربنا يحمينا


----------



## drmichaelkola (10 مايو 2009)

*المسيحية دين سماويات و روحانيات و هو ما يريدة الله تماما فان السماء و الارض ستزولان فى يوم الدينونة فالله يهيئنا للحياة الابدية الروحية فليس حاجة لنا للجسد الارضى لذلك عندما تنتهى حياة الانسان على الارض تنطلق روحة 
فعذاب القبر بماذا يكون الجسد ام الروح؟
الجسد يكون ميت فكيف سيتم تعذيبة؟
الروح انطلقت (يا ايتها النفسالمطمئنة عودى الى ربك راضية) فكيف سيت تعذيبها داخل القبر المحدود و اذ كان كذلك فانها محدودة و بالتالىانها ليست روح
و ان كان ذلك صحيحا فيوجد الكثير من الشخصيات المرموقة فى القدم فى روسيا و بعض البلاد الاوربية اوصت بتحنيط اجسامها و عرضها فى تابوت يليق بها فهل تلك الاجساد نجت من عذاب القبر؟ام انها اذكى من الله فى النجاة من تلك المحاسبة؟واذا قتل شخص فى الصحراء مثلا و لم يدفن فهل سيحاسب؟
ام انها كانت مجرد فكرة قامت فى ذهن محمد ليجعل الناس تخااااااااااااااف و تتبعة ليس اقتناعا و محية و لكن خوفا
فعندما كنا فى المدرسة لم نكن نذاكر غرضا فى تفوق عندما كنا صغار و لكن خوفا من اوضة الفيران*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2009)

*ركائز ايماننا المسيحي التي تشفع لنا هي الايمان بالمسيح ربا و الها و مخلصا لنا .. لانه هو كلمة الله الذي تجسد و حل بيننا ..*​ 
*اضافة الى الايمان بموته على الصليب و قيامته من بين الاموات ...*
*هذه هي مسيحيتنا ..*​ 
*الايمان بالمسيح كشخص.. وحده لا يكفي!! بل يجب الايمان بكل ما كتب سابقا ... فالمسيح هو الله الواحد الظاهر في الجسد*​


----------



## youhnna (10 مايو 2009)

الاخ المسلم المهذب يسال بطريقه من اين تشرق الشمس
انت تؤمن عند موت الانسان تنتقل روحه الى ماتسموه البرزخ ويدفن جسده بالتراب
فاى عذاب الذى يصيب جسد ميت بعد قليل يتحلل الى تراب
ثم ثم من يموت محروقا او غريقا اكله السمك فاين قبره الذى يجد فيه عذابه
من امن بالمسيح مخلصا واتبع وصياه تنتقل روحه الى الفردوس
اما الشرير فالى الجحيم
ثم فى يوم الدينونه الابرار لملكوت الله اما الاشرار ففى النار الابديه والعذاب الابدى
تقاس الامور بحكمه الله المعطاه لنا باذهاننا وليس كعميان لقائد اعمى
افضل كثيراااا اخى المسلم ان تتأمل موضوع عذاب القبر هذا وتكتب لنا اقتناعك به وشكراااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2009)

*اخي مسلم مهذب ..ديننا لا يتبع معنا اسلوب الترهيب و التخويف !!!

اعذرني اخي و لكنني اتطلعت على بعض من ايات القران و بعض من الاحاديث و وجدت هذا الاسلوب...

لماذا يتبع الله اسلوب التخويف حتى نؤمن به !!! لماذا يخيفنا بما يسمى عذاب القبر حتى نؤمن به و نعبده ...
ديننا ليس هكذا .. لاننا نعبد الله حبا و اكراما له و ليس خوفا منه او من عذاب القبر...​*


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اخى الكلام ليس مباشر انا *استنتج* ​
> هذا من تحليلكم وتعبيركم عن لن
> يوجد اى شىء اسمه عذاب
> فما هو العقاب الذى يتعاقب ​
> به الغير المؤمن ​


 


*معلش إستنتاجك ليس في محلُّه *

*وما إستنتجته ليس هو قصدنا على الاطلاق *

*وإليك بعض النصوص من الانجيل :*

*متى : 25*
31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ 
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. 
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ *لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ*: *تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي* رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 
*.................*

41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً *لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ*: *اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ* إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ 
*.................*

46 فَيَمْضِي *هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ* أَبَدِيٍّ *وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ*».


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (11 مايو 2009)

ثانكس على التوضيح


----------



## الدين الأسلام (12 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> الاخ المسلم المهذب يسال بطريقه من اين تشرق الشمس
> انت تؤمن عند موت الانسان تنتقل روحه الى ماتسموه البرزخ ويدفن جسده بالتراب
> فاى عذاب الذى يصيب جسد ميت بعد قليل يتحلل الى تراب
> ثم ثم من يموت محروقا او غريقا اكله السمك فاين قبره الذى يجد فيه عذابه
> ...


 
*أذن..... *

*كيف تؤمنون بربكم طالما أنتم غير مقتنعين بأنه قادر على كل شئ ، وأى شئ يعجز عن إدراكه عقل بشرى؟!*

*تحذيز *
*الكتابة بالون الأحمر للإدارة فقط*

*المشرف *


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2009)

الدين الأسلام قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youhnna (12 مايو 2009)

الدين الأسلام قال:


> *أذن..... *
> 
> *كيف تؤمنون بربكم طالما أنتم غير مقتنعين بأنه قادر على كل شئ ، وأى شئ يعجز عن إدراكه عقل بشرى؟!*


 
الله له كل المجد خلق الانسان واعطاه ان يكون راس كل الخليقه
الله يريد جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون
الله قادر على كل شىء وهو اله رحوم ليس بجلاد يعذب جسد تراب فى القبر لايحس
ايها الاخ المؤدب هل لو مات عضو فيك يشعر بشىء
بل هل لو اصيب عضو بشلل يشعر بشىء
ان بعد الموت تنتقل الروح حيث اهلها عمل الانسان الى مكان انتظار اما راحه او عدم راحه
ثم يوم الدينونه عندما تعود الارواح الى الاجساد فعندها ينتقل الانسان كليا روحا وجسدا
اما الى حياه ابديه او عذاب ابدى حسب اعمال الانسان خيرا كانت او شرا
وعليه ليس الله بجلاد او سادى يعذب اجساد ميته بالقبور
وهذا لايحد من قدره الله العظيم ولكن العكس
افيقوا من غفلتكم وفتشوا الكتب بتعقل وموضوعيه وبالعقل الذى اعطاه لنا الله دون سائر المخلوقات


----------



## انت الفادي (12 مايو 2009)

*حاول ان تقرأ الموضوع بتأني ثم ناقش...*
*ملخص ردودنا:*
*1. لا يوجد شئ اسمه عزاب القبر في المسيحية.*
*2. يوجدا مكان للانتظار لكلا الطرفين الاشرار و الابرار.*

*فلو قرأت مشاركاتنا جيدا لعرفت انه عدم وجود ما يسمي بعزاب القبر لا يعني انه لا يوجد عزاب للشرير....*
*ما نريد ان نقوله بعد موت الانسان تفارق روحه جسده و يصبح هذا الجسد مجرد رمة تتحلل و تتأكل و لا تشعر او تحس.. ما هو باقي من الانسان هو روحه *
*بمعني اخر ان الجسد فاني يفني و لا يكون له وجود.. فعلي اي شئ توقع العقاب؟؟؟؟*
*اما في النظر المسيحي فالروح هي الباقية و هي التي يقع عليها العقاب في فترة الانتظار.*
*و قام الاخوة بضرب امثلة لك عن من مات في الصحراء او مات محروق او غريق فلا يوجد قبر له و لا حتي بقايا جسد ليقع عليها التعذيب...*
*فبقليل من التفكير ستجد انه العزاب يقع علي الروح و ليس علي الجسد لانه حتي بعد الموت تستمر الروح في البقاء.*


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2009)

الأخ الدين الأسلام
الموضوع يحتوي على سؤال قدمه الأخ مسلم مهذب
لذلك لا تشتته و لا تطرح اسئلة خارجيه لان الموضوع ليس لك
اطرح ما عندك من اسئلة في موضوع منفصل
الردود الاخيرة تم حذفها لانها تشتت الموضوع و تخرجنا عن سياقه
الاخوة الأحباء الرجاء عدم الرد على اي مشاركة لغير صاحب الموضوع لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع
و الشكر الجزيل لكم لما تبذلوه من وقت و جهد لمجاوبة كل سائل, لكن من الواجب وضع نظام يحفظ حق الموضوع و صاحبه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2009)

التكرار يعلم الشطار..



my rock قال:


> الأخ الدين الأسلام
> الموضوع يحتوي على سؤال قدمه الأخ مسلم مهذب
> لذلك لا تشتته و لا تطرح اسئلة خارجيه لان الموضوع ليس لك
> اطرح ما عندك من اسئلة في موضوع منفصل
> ...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (13 مايو 2009)

المكان الذى ينتظره الابرار الفردوس 
المكان الذى ينتظره الاشرار بما يسمى 
وهل يوجد اى تعبير عبره الله لغير المؤمن 
والعذاب الذى سوف يتلقاه عند الاخره​


----------



## Strident (13 مايو 2009)

انتظار الأشرار:  الهاوية 
العذاب الأبدي: جهنم - بحيرة النار و الكبريت
وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ،
فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».

"هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم يخرج الملائكة و يفرزون الاشرار من بين الابرارو يطرحونهم في اتون النار هناك يكون البكاء و صرير الاسنان"

"ثم يقول أيضاً للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار المؤبدة المعدة لإبليس وملائكته"
أرجوك لاحظ هنا أن جهنم في الأصل ليست لك، بل هي معدة لإبليس وجنوده...
إنما للأسف كثيرون يختارون إبليس بإرادتهم...و يريدون نصيبهم معه...

و تعلمنا أن ننظر إلى ملكوت الله و ما يعدنا به، و لا نتوقف عند رعب جهنم...
لذلك ها هي صورة صغيرة عما يريد الله لك:

"1 ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضا جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد في ما بعد

2 وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها

3 وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا: هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس، وهو سيسكن معهم، وهم يكونون له شعبا، والله نفسه يكون معهم إلها لهم

4 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم، والموت لا يكون في ما بعد، ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع في ما بعد، لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت

5 وقال الجالس على العرش: ها أنا أصنع كل شيء جديدا. وقال لي: اكتب: فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة

6 ثم قال لي: قد تم أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا

7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء ، وأكون له إلها وهو يكون لي ابنا
...
23 والمدينة لا تحتاج إلى الشمس ولا إلى القمر ليضيئا فيها، لأن مجد الله قد أنارها، والخروف سراجها

24 وتمشي شعوب المخلصين بنورها، وملوك الأرض يجيئون بمجدهم وكرامتهم إليها

25 وأبوابها لن تغلق نهارا، لأن ليلا لا يكون هناك

26 ويجيئون بمجد الأمم وكرامتهم إليها

27 ولن يدخلها شيء دنس ولا ما يصنع رجسا وكذبا، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف"

كثير من الكلمات فوق رموز، لأن ليس في اللغة البشرية ما يصف المجد الذي أعده الله لمحبيه...

و ذلك كقول بولس الرسول:
1 كورنثوس 2: 9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه

عتاب جانبي: أعرفت الآن من أين اقتبس ذلك الحديث الذي عندك؟


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

أكيد ..لا ..المؤمن بالمسيح له حياة مع الرب .حسب قول الكتاب ....من يؤمن بي له حياة ، ومن لم يؤمن يدان .......وهناك آية شهيرة في الكتاب تقول : لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح ..أما الشخص البعيد عن الله من الطبيعي انو يتألم ويتعذب مثل قصة الغني ولعازر ...


----------



## Strident (15 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> أكيد ..لا ..المؤمن بالمسيح له حياة مع الرب .حسب قول الكتاب ....من يؤمن بي له حياة ، ومن لم يؤمن يدان .......وهناك آية شهيرة في الكتاب تقول : لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح ..أما الشخص البعيد عن الله من الطبيعي انو يتألم ويتعذب مثل قصة الغني ولعازر ...



طبعاً قبل أن تستنتج خطأ،  JoyfulSong يقصد المؤمن الحقيقي...و ليس مجرد اعتراف الفم


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> أكيد ..لا ..المؤمن بالمسيح له حياة مع الرب .حسب قول الكتاب ....من يؤمن بي له حياة ، ومن لم يؤمن يدان .......وهناك آية شهيرة في الكتاب تقول : لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح ..أما الشخص البعيد عن الله من الطبيعي انو يتألم ويتعذب مثل قصة الغني ولعازر ...


 


*الآيات التي تقصدها أختنا / *Joyful Song

*هي *

يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 

رومية 8 : 1 
إِذاً *لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ* الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ *هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ* السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ.


----------



## NNA (16 مايو 2009)

(((((((((هذا من جهة, اما من جهة الإنسان المؤمن بالمسيح كرب و مخلص, فهو لا يدخل لأي عذاب بعد الموت.)))))))))))))))))))))))

طيب يحلو افرض زنا فى الدنيا قتل سرق ألى أخرة وهو مؤمن بماتقول لن يحاسب أيضا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

nna قال:


> (((((((((هذا من جهة, اما من جهة الإنسان المؤمن بالمسيح كرب و مخلص, فهو لا يدخل لأي عذاب بعد الموت.)))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> طيب *يحلو* افرض زنا فى الدنيا قتل سرق ألى أخرة وهو مؤمن بماتقول لن يحاسب أيضا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


*بلاش كلمة يا حلو *

*المؤمن الحقيقي ُيغيِّر الله قلبة بعد الايمان فيُصبح كاره للشر *

*فلا يعيش في الخطية مرة أخري بل يعيش حياة القداسة العملية *

*والمؤمن الحقيقي يُحاسب كإبن وليس كعبد فالله يحفظه من الشرور *


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

*في النهاية نستطيع أن نقول *

*لا عذاب للمؤمن الحقيقي بالمسيح الفادي والمخلص *

*لا في القبر ولا خارج القبر وسقطاته في الخطية ( إذا ذل ) لا تحول مصيره الأبدي ولا ُتعرِّضه للعذاب *

*فالمؤمن الحقيقي لا يُؤمِّن حياته الأبدية بل المسيح بدمه *

*العذاب لمن لم يؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب لغفران الخطايا *



*يغلق لعدم التشتيت *


----------

